# Polo Towers Villas -- How Well Do They Trade in Interval International



## applepie (Jan 30, 2019)

If I bought a deeded used 2 bedroom lockoff during high or peak season, how well does that trade on Interval International?  

Destination Exchange shows what I could do with it.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 30, 2019)

applepie said:


> If I bought a deeded used 2 bedroom lockoff during high or peak season, how well does that trade on Interval International?
> 
> Destination Exchange shows what I could do with it.


I don't think it would trade that well in Interval.  Las Vegas is pretty easy to trade into.  You also have to find out from Diamond how their deposits work for deeded weeks - whether they let you pick the week, or if they assign it randomly.  If the latter, the trade power will be lower.  I just checked II, and New Years Las Vegas weeks are just sitting online.  Also, Diamond charges resort fees for exchangers at their resorts - so many people choose not to exchange into Diamond.

I think the only Diamond resorts that would be good for exchanging in II are the Southern California Coastal resorts, Hawaii resorts, and Myrtle Beach resorts.  For SoCal and MB, you would want to make sure you could deposit a prime summer week.

Dunes  Village Resort is an affiliated resort that is in Destination Exchange.  Summer weeks would exchange very well in Interval.  I have never looked  for one of these,  so I don't have any idea what they might cost.  I also don't know how affiliiated resorts work with Diamond.  Your best bet for ensuring that a week works well in both Destination Exchange and II is probably Riviera Beach and Spa, and Riviera Shores.  But make sure you can make summer week reservations if you purchase a week.  Summer weeks in SoCal trade extremely well in II.  A deeded Lake Tahoe week that floats in summer is also a good bet for II.  I don't know if there are any 1 bedroom deeded weeks there, but they get a Tier 4 if you reserve specific weeks, and any summer week there should trade well in II.  

It's hard to find a unit that trades well in II and is also good for Diamond...  When you have more vacation time available, you might want to look into getting a non Diamond unit for II trades, and a Diamond unit for Destination exchange trades.  Since  you have only a few weeks a year now, you might want to focus on getting a week just for II exchanges or just Diamond exchanges.  

For II, I think the best week to get is a good Marriott trader.  Those are amazing.  Marriott Grand Chateau, Desert Springs Villas, Shadow Ridge, and some of the Florida units (I have less experience with those) in Platinum season are great traders.  You can lockoff the 2 bedroom units and get 2 weeks vacation in Marriott resorts.  We have been able to get Kauai summer and Caribbean spring break weeks with Marriott trades.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 30, 2019)

Have you looked at the DRI In-house program for trading Deeded Weeks of DRI Property for stays at other DRI resorts?


----------



## applepie (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes.  Destination Exchange tells you what kind of tier your property is and shows you what you can trade for with the other tiers.  When I asked about a Beachwood week for trading power, somebody had mentioned buying something that could trade well with both Destination Exchange and Interval International to give you the best options.


----------



## RLS50 (Jan 30, 2019)

applepie said:


> Yes.  Destination Exchange tells you what kind of tier your property is and shows you what you can trade for with the other tiers.  When I asked about a Beachwood week for trading power, somebody had mentioned buying something that could trade well with both Destination Exchange and Interval International to give you the best options.


A Beachwoods summer week would trade well in both.    If you are looking for a Diamond deeded week with great trading power in Diamond (Tier 5 or Tier 6) as well as good trading power in Interval International.   I suggest you look at a summer East Coast beach week at Beachwoods in OBX, or one of the Virginia Beach properties (Ocean Beach Club / Oceanaire).


----------



## youppi (Jan 31, 2019)

chemteach said:


> *I don't think it would trade that well in Interval.  Las Vegas is pretty easy to trade into.*
> 
> For II, I think the *best week to get is a good Marriott trader*.  *Those are amazing.  Marriott Grand Chateau*, Desert Springs Villas, Shadow Ridge, and some of the Florida units (I have less experience with those) in Platinum season are great traders.  You can lockoff the 2 bedroom units and get 2 weeks vacation in Marriott resorts.  We have been able to get Kauai summer and Caribbean spring break weeks with Marriott trades.


Why are you saying that a resort in Vegas is not a good trader but MGC in Vegas is an amazing trader ? 
Is it because the trading power for M to M exchange is not used (you can get any M unit size with any M unit size and based on that, the M resort with the cheapest MF is the best M trader) ? 
Does it mean that MGC to non M resort is a poor trader based on your first declaration ?
Thanks


----------



## chemteach (Jan 31, 2019)

youppi said:


> Why are you saying that a resort in Vegas is not a good trader but MGC in Vegas is an amazing trader ?
> Is it because the trading power for M to M exchange is not used (you can get any M unit size with any M unit size and based on that, the M resort with the cheapest MF is the best M trader) ?
> Does it mean that MGC to non M resort is a poor trader based on your first declaration ?
> Thanks


The Marriott in Las Vegas has the elite resort distinction in II, so that may be why they trade so well.  I don't have any of II's secrets, so I can't say for certain what is or is not the best trader.  II trade power seems to have much to do with resort quality.  I was just giving information about resort availability.  Typically, if a resort is difficult to trade into, then the trade power increases.  There is much available in Las Vegas, so I based my words on the evidence I saw.  I could obviously be incorrect.  The only real way to know is by doing a trade test with a Polo Tower week.  If anyone has one that could be used for a trade test, it would be the best way to know how Polo Towers compares to other weeks.


----------

